# Thrush / Vaginal Yeast Infection right after conception



## hopesoon (Apr 14, 2006)

Has anyone experienced thrush or vaginal yeast infection right after conception? Or... is it not thrush nor yeast infection, but merely a reaction from your body due to the conception?

Should you take any drug to treat this if it is thrush or VYI? Would taking antibiotics be causing any kind of chromosome abnormality or cause miscarriage?

If anyone has any knowledge on this, I'd be very grateful to hear!!


----------



## Acugirl (Jan 1, 2003)

I had a slight feeling of yeast infection with both of my pregnancys right after conception-before I even knew I was pregnant-it was one of my first signs!

The first time I think I treated it with monistat and the second time it went away on it's own.

There are certain antibiotics you can take while pregnant and some you can't-your dr will know.

Congrats and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## juicypakwan (Jun 19, 2002)

The only times I have had a yeast infections in my life is right after conception. However (and not to scare anyone) I never treated with over the counter stuff un pg #4 and it ended in miscarriage shortly thereafter. Don't know if it was the meds or not because I miscarried again after that. This time I have used yogurt packs and no undies and diluted tea tree oil. Seems to have cleared it up nicely.

I should add I had a really bad feeling about using the otc stuff and used it anyway.


----------



## provocativa (Jan 17, 2005)

yes, search the board for other natural remedies but take it seriously! I am still battling the nipple thrush and #2 is due in a month. your ph changes in pregnancy, and so it becomes harder to squash the yeast monsters. my problem has been that i've been too sensitive for some usual treatments, and I've gotten broke at times and get reinfected without probiotics like kefir (my husband has candida I'm sure).


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

do you have the itchiness symptom, too? 'cause if not, it could just be normal shedding of moist mucous membrane cells of that region. during pregnancy, many women notice a lot more whitish, thicker fluid from the vagina, and it's often without other candida symptoms.

one natural remedy that has worked for me has been a peeled whole garlic clove inserted directly into the vagina and left there for a few hours or even overnight. if i still have the symptoms 12 hours later, i repeat.

~claudia


----------



## hopesoon (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks ladies. I wish I had joined this forum and met you all a lot earlier.

The experiences I posted were actually in the past. The connection between thrush and pregnancy only occurred to me recently. Thrush itself doesn't harm pg, but I suspect the oral medication (metronidazole) my dr at the time prescribed might've caused my mc. I mced last month, but probably also did unknowingly last year when I had thrush for the 1st time in my life and my period was 2 weeks late after taking medication from the same dr.

I wish all you ladies well, and the "lesson" I've probably learned from the whole ordeal is not to blindly trust drs without verifications from other reliable resources and sometimes it's best to trust your instincts.....

I'll definitely watch out for any similar symptoms in the future and try natural remedies, I would've questioned the dr harder and never taken any antibiotics if I had known better....









P.S. I'm not implying that all drs are not to be trusted, but I just feel what's "normal" or "safe" for some ppl might not be the same for you. I feel a lot more comfortable with my current dr who's my hb's family dr for a long time. It's just better safe than sorry.


----------



## hopesoon (Apr 14, 2006)

Anakna4, would you mind telling me a little more about your miscarriage, thrush, and otc meds?

Also, congrats on your new baby! (almost!)


----------



## juicypakwan (Jun 19, 2002)

I was still nursing so I didn't know how far along I was but was feeling very sick and I got a yeast infection that seemed to develop over night. The worst I have had. So I bought a pg test and a monistat 3 day kit. I took the test first and it was positive. Looking back symptomatically I was about 10-12 wks along I had second thoughts about the meds but was desperate and used it as the 3 days progressed my pg symptoms reduced until they where gone by then end of treatment. However I didn't notice until a few days later and looking back I realized in shock that I felt normal again. I passed everything about 2 wks later. I am positive it is when the baby passed as everything was very decomposed by the time it came out. It could have been a fluke but I believe I did have intuition to not do it but ignored in order to feel better quicker much to my regret.
There where some differences in my two, the first left me sick/weak/tired for for about 3 mo and had pos pg tests until my period cam 6 wks later which makes me think it was not ready/forced to go.
My second I felt better physically immediately and resumed my cycle 3 wks and had neg hpt within a week after. I will never know for sure but I personally believe it was a direct connection in my case.

I am so sorry you had a miscarriage as well.


----------



## hopesoon (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks Anakna4 for sharing your experiences with me.
if i do get pregnant again, hopefully soon, i definitely wouldn't take any oral antibiotics for any thrush-like symptoms. i really feel there could be some connection there, but there's no proof, and the drug the dr prescribed has known to not be harmful to pregnancy... maybe it's just me.


----------

